# The Ubuntu Forum Community > Other Discussion and Support > Assistive Technology & Accessibility >  Katapult

## shadowfx78

I have found the launcher program Katapult to be of great use when my hands arent really up to typing very much.  If you want a good launcher for your programs thats easy to use check it out it has made a big difference in my ease of use kubuntu

----------


## michaelsharman

I agree it is great, coming from Quicksilver on a Mac or Launchy on a PC it is a creature comfort to have!

One thing though, if Katapult doesn't pickup an application automatically, how do I add it?

My example is Aptana (in /opt/aptana), I can't find how to add the executable path to Katapult. Any ideas?

Thanks

----------


## wilberfan

> One thing though, if Katapult doesn't pickup an application automatically, how do I add it?
> 
> My example is Aptana (in /opt/aptana), I can't find how to add the executable path to Katapult. Any ideas?
> 
> Thanks


Man, I'd love to have the answer to this one, too!

----------


## wilberfan

Ah!  Success!!

http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=199226

 :Guitar:

----------


## nabilalk

Hello,

I'm using CrunchBang distro and am having problems with installation. The ./configure command produced this error:

checking for snprintf... yes
checking for X... configure: error: Can't find X libraries. Please check your installation and add the correct paths!


I was unable to get to the point where I could execute the 'make' cmd.

Any ideas how to deal with this error? I would have posted on the forums, but I could not find a link to it on the Katapult website.

Additionally, does anyone have the installer already compiled so that I can just install Katapult directly?

Thanks!

----------

